# Hi! I'm new around here!



## khuang85 (May 29, 2012)

My name is khuang85 or Kent and I've been taking Tang Soo Do for the last year and a half. I originally took it for two years while in high school and then quit for several years. I came back to Tang Soo Do last January after eight years and choose to start from a white belt again so I can get back up to being a first gup red belt with two stripes. I am almost back to where I was years ago.I am usually a very patient and tolerant person to deal with. I try not to be bothered by small things that happen but have no problem speaking my mind when I feel necessary. My long term goal is to go back to school to get a BA in business, become a certified instructor and a black belt, and run my own school. Business I believe is in my blood as my dad runs a successful small auto repair shop where I help out a couple times a week. I LOVE music and video games and when I have free time, I can be seen listening to my iPod or playing my DSi. I am very serious whenever I am training and always keep an open mind because you never can be sure what will happen in life.That aside there is also a part of me not many know about since I don't talk about unless I feel it is appropriate to mention. I have Asperger's Disorder which is on the high end of the autism spectrum. My case isn't bad like others with the disorder but I DO have a few quirks such as hating loud noises especially popping balloons. It bothers me but I never have an episode whenever one pops near me. I just cringe. I also have depression and was picked on in high school. I enjoy educating people on both of my conditions and believe not too many people outside the mental health system that have no problems understand what people like me go through. I live a fairly normal life and am VERY stable in terms of my diagnosis and behavior. People like me are NOT crazy axe wielding murderers as the media sometimes portrays us as and am perfectly capable of living relatively otherwise normal lives. Looking at me and you can't even tell that I have mental health issues!What I WILL not tolerate are when I feel people are heavily criticizing me negatively and if someone has their rights violated. I believe we as a society should be accepting of one another, short comings and all. I mean we all ARE human after all and no one should EVER be treated any differently.Other than that I am a free thinking individual that does not like to be held down by any labels and tend to do things the way I see fit within reason.


----------



## Jenna (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT  I wish you well with your goals and hope you post some more.  And I think you spend time educating _yourself _regarding which new techniques you can use to counter your Aspergers symptoms and do not worry over what other people think or believe.. as long as you are comfortable with yourself then what they think that is for them to worry over  Wishes, Jenna


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MSTCNC (May 29, 2012)

TANG SO, Kent! Welcome to MT! You'll enjoy the boards... lots of good people here!

1st Gup Red with 2 hash marks, eh? Good deal! So, Cho Dan Bo is your next promotion?

PEACE!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## mmartist (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Instructor (May 29, 2012)

Welcome!  Fellow Autism case here, wasn't diagnosed till I was already an old man.  My son has it as well. We both love martial arts!  Congrats on your progress and return to Tang Soo Do!


Very Respectfully,
Jon


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## rickster (May 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## jezr74 (May 29, 2012)

Welcome


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## khuang85 (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but I do NOT feel "welcomed" here at all! I keep on being called a "troll" just because I stated my belief that Natalie Portman was evil! I thought this site was welcoming and full of open minded people but obviously I'm wrong! I want to quit now seeing as several people here don't appear to be TRUE martial artists! Those who TRIED to welcome are but not the ones who attacked me! I MAY change my mind if something can be done about those who made me think about quitting if someone talks to them! I thought martial artists were supposed to be kind, compassinate people who welcome all ideas and beliefs but I was wrong!


----------



## Sanke (May 30, 2012)

khuang85 said:


> I'm sorry but I do NOT feel "welcomed" here at all! I keep on being called a "troll" just because I stated my belief that Natalie Portman was evil! I thought this site was welcoming and full of open minded people but obviously I'm wrong! I want to quit now seeing as several people here don't appear to be TRUE martial artists! Those who TRIED to welcome are but not the ones who attacked me! I MAY change my mind if something can be done about those who made me think about quitting if someone talks to them! I thought martial artists were supposed to be kind, compassinate people who welcome all ideas and beliefs but I was wrong!



Hate to break it to you, but that's not what martial artists are. They are, however, people. 
I don't think there's really anyone who 'welcome(s) all ideas and beliefs'.  
People are going to disagree on a large number of things, that's what makes this whole discussion thing fun! 
I think you should take a deep breath, accept that people aren't always going to accept what you say, and move on. 
Because if you can't take a (frankly) lighthearted discussion about Natalie Portman without getting upset, you're probably not gonna be staying here awfully long anyway. 

I for one hope you choose to stay. Best of luck, and welcome to MT. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## khuang85 (May 30, 2012)

Sanke said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's not what martial artists are. They are, however, people. I don't think there's really anyone who 'welcome(s) all ideas and beliefs'.  People are going to disagree on a large number of things, that's what makes this whole discussion thing fun! I think you should take a deep breath, accept that people aren't always going to accept what you say, and move on. Because if you can't take a (frankly) lighthearted discussion about Natalie Portman without getting upset, you're probably not gonna be staying here awfully long anyway. I for one hope you choose to stay. Best of luck, and welcome to MT. Sanke on the move.


That's just it. These people sent me messagges saying things like, "troll troll troooooooooooooooooooooooooooooll"!At least TEN people through PM AND the thread called me that or at least implied it!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2012)

khuang85 said:


> I thought martial artists were supposed to be kind, compassinate people who welcome all ideas and beliefs but I was wrong!



Actually most martial artists are close minded from what I have seen in my 26 years.  Only a few of us are willing to empty our cup.  Compassionate?  Yes, but towards our art not necessarily other people who come briefly into our lives.

You have to remember, that you just started on this board and a few of us have been here for close to a decade.  Respect is earned on this board and members have seen many newcomers come and go over the years that didn't last due to negative attitudes or for airing dirty laundry.

Hopefully you can take these first couple days as a learning lesson.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 30, 2012)

khuang85 said:


> That's just it. These people sent me messagges saying things like, "troll troll troooooooooooooooooooooooooooooll"!At least TEN people through PM AND the thread called me that or at least implied it!




There are mechanisms in place on the board for dealing with such things, *Khuang*.  You can Report to Moderator a PM in just the same way that you can a post that breaks the site rules in a thread.  This site is one of the most even-handedly moderated of such places on the web, with a volunteer staff that does their best to deal with issues in accordance to a very well thought out complaints procedure.

Be aware that the actions taken are usually not public (unless someone manages to get themselves banned and thus disappears ) but things are never just let lie.  So if you have genuine concerns about actions that break the site regulations, then please make use of the avenues available.

The one further thing we always urge new members to bear in mind is that to 'respond', in thread or via PM, to attacks in 'like kind' will get yourself into the same hot water as the poster causing your upset.  So it is much better to use the official channels rather than take the 'direct response' route.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 30, 2012)

khuang85 said:


> I'm sorry but I do NOT feel "welcomed" here at all! I keep on being called a "troll" just because I stated my belief that Natalie Portman was evil! I thought this site was welcoming and full of open minded people but obviously I'm wrong! I want to quit now seeing as several people here don't appear to be TRUE martial artists! Those who TRIED to welcome are but not the ones who attacked me! I MAY change my mind if something can be done about those who made me think about quitting if someone talks to them! I thought martial artists were supposed to be kind, compassinate people who welcome all ideas and beliefs but I was wrong!





khuang85 said:


> That's just it. These people sent me messagges saying things like, "troll troll troooooooooooooooooooooooooooooll"!At least TEN people through PM AND the thread called me that or at least implied it!




How are their comments about you and their perception of you any different than your perception of Ms Portman? 

Well our perception of you is based upon direct input form you, while yours is based upon your sister. 

So, if you are allowed to write and post things (* By the way, this site is privately owned, and the owner could kick people off per his whim, but he has a good moderation staff here who try to follow a process *), am I and others not also allowed to write things?


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 30, 2012)

He's 27 going on 2. His feelings were hurt. Boo Hoo.  Welcome to the Internet kid. Try Bullshido. They are real kind over there.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> He's 27 going on 2. His feelings were hurt. Boo Hoo.  Welcome to the Internet kid. Try Bullshido. They are real kind over there.



Nice, lead the poor buck onto the open range during hunting season...


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 30, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> Nice, lead the poor buck onto the open range during hunting season...



I'll even chip in to buy him a deer suit to wear.

Anyone got change for a sestertius?


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2012)

khuang85:

Please tell me straight up - when you have bad encounters with people or someone you care about does, do you automatically just think they are actually EVIL? Or are you just expressing an extreme viewpoint that is a little stronger than your actual feeling? I mean, are you trying to be funny when you say Natalie Portman is "evil?" or are you trying to express extreme disappointment at how you believe she treated your sister? Or do you actually believe she is of the devil?


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 31, 2012)

khuang85 said:


> I'm sorry but I do NOT feel "welcomed" here at all! I keep on being called a "troll" just because I stated my belief that Natlie Portman was evil! I thought this site was welcoming and full of open minded people but obviously I'm wrong! I want to quit now seeing as several people here don't appear to be TRUE martial artists! Those who TRIED to welcome are but not the ones who attacked me! I MAY change my mind if something can be done about those who made me think about quitting if someone talks to them! I thought martial artists were supposed to be kind, compassinate people who welcome all ideas and beliefs but I was wrong!



FWIW

I'm sorry you are feeling unwelcome.  I guess we all do from time to time.  Most of us don't take too much to heart.  As to Martial Artists and what they are?  Most are Type A personalities.  That means among other things, that we have strong beliefs and aren't afraid to state them.  That means when others state beliefs that contradict our own, we are likely to let them know that, and why.  You did the same with your post about Natlie Portman didn't you?  

Funny thing about martial artists is that they can be understanding, compassionate, caring, and still maintain their own strong beliefs.  We tend to think of each other here as equals, people wise, while acknowledging different skills in martial arts.  You will find many lively and spirited discussions here where people may get a little short with each other, but seldom do they really get angry.  That usually serves little purpose other than to diminish ourselves.  Please don't do that to yourself.

One other thing.  You have stated you suffer from aspergers syndrome.  Sorry about that.  I don't, so I can't really relate, but I am willing to be educated.  But us now knowing that might help us be a little more accepting of your way of expressing yourself.  

That said, don't look for a free ride all the time either.  If you are going to be a martial artist and Martial Talk member, expect to be told if people think you are talking out of turn, or in an inappropriate manner.  You don't always have to agree, but I would advise you listen and re-examine what and how you have said something.  If you think they are even partly right, come back and say so and express yourself in a different manner.  That's what adults do.  Although we don't all of us always act like adults here.  Well we are human too.  But I do think most of us try.

Hope this helps you in your decision.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 31, 2012)

Did somebody say, Evil?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT! But it seems your welcome was not so pleasant. This is a community that strives to be friendly at all times, which I enjoy!


----------

